

HN bug: Why the old topics on page 2? - joe_bleau

WTF?  Some of these seem way too old to be on the second page.  DB corruption?<p>42.		The Blueseed Project - Opening Silicon Valley To The World (blueseed.co) 
	56 points by vabmit 1 day ago | flag | 30 comments<p>44.		Ask HN: What is your .emacs file like?
	9 points by tootlol 1 day ago | flag | 6 comments<p>45.		Ask HN: How do you manage the sales "funnel"?
	10 points by cshipley 6 days ago | flag | 6 comments<p>46.		Ask HN: What do you do on the weekends?
	56 points by mburney 16 days ago | flag | comments<p>47.		Ask HN: Input for a project. Do you like dogs?
	5 points by cjwake 7 days ago | flag | 16 comments<p>48.		Ask HN: What documentaries are worth watching?
	149 points by chunky1994 36 days ago | flag | comments<p>49.		Ask HN: Is this a new trend to access a page quickly via Google "+1"?
	5 points by hansy 8 days ago | flag | 3 comments<p>50.		Ask HN: What's the Google+ stack?
	52 points by irahul 31 days ago | flag | 18 comments<p>51.		Show HN: gotypecast.com - be interviewed by anyone
	10 points by illdave 19 days ago | flag | 4 comments<p>52.	*
	Ask HN: programming tools for a 12 year old
	8 points by joe_bleau 18 days ago | 16 comments<p>53.		Ask HN: Any Christian software engineers here?
	12 points by timmorgan 23 days ago | flag | comments<p>54.		Ask HN: OK, my project is complete, now how do I promote it?
	7 points by meric 30 days ago | flag | 6 comments<p>55.		Google+ really is a Facebook killer. Here are few simple reasons why.
	7 points by oldstrangers 31 days ago | flag | 11 comments<p>56.		What do you do to improve productivity, performance, &#38; quality of life?
	9 points by optimus 26 days ago | flag | 6 comments<p>57.		What software do you use to create ebooks?
	11 points by rcavezza 60 days ago | flag | comments<p>58.		Mixpanel - Internships. A story.
	92 points by suhail 209 days ago | flag | 22 comments<p>59.		Ask HN: What ethical issues do you/we face?
	4 points by hella 56 days ago | flag | 2 comments<p>60.		The Biggest Rip-off In History
	10 points by surplusunit 33 days ago | flag | comments
======
pg
Sorry, fixed.

A live and a dead job posting were contending for the same position in the
ranked list of stories, a possibility I never considered. I changed the way
jobs are ranked, and things will now gradually return to normal.

